

Hobbyist builds working quarter-scale V8 engine from scratch over two years - ck2
http://boingboing.net/2013/10/21/scratch-built-thoroughly-docu.html

======
ck2
original forum thread:
[http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/1-4-scale-v8-fir...](http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/1-4-scale-v8-first-
project-13548/)

video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EGXo5HwIHk](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EGXo5HwIHk)

